# Sacred Dove ate 2 eggs



## Splatter (Jan 2, 2011)

My sacred Dove, which we thought was male, gave us a strange day. I found half of an egg in his/her cage this morning with fresh yolk all around it. We went into a small panic trying to understand this since we are new owners and have only the one flyer. I made up a quick nest of towels with a heated pad underneath and after an hour she laid another perfect egg. She took to sitting on it within an hour and spent about 2 hours on it before flying about the house. Later that day I saw my bird pecking at the egg and when I checked it out, the shell was half consumed and there was yolk everywhere in the towels. Any thoughts on why this event happened ? Advice is appreciated - thanks, Ralph


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Perhaps your bird is calcium deficient and perhaps protein deficient. What do you feed her? 

Terry


----------



## Pigeonlove (May 6, 2008)

I had a pigeon lay an egg which dropped to the ground and broke. I was in a hurry when I noticed it, thinking I would clean it up when I got home. When I went to clean it up, it was gone. Every bit of the egg was gone!!! Crazy birds!


----------

